# RVing to Paamul



## jschrece (Nov 28, 2015)

My wife and I are planning to drive our RV from USA to Paamul, MX, close to Playa Del Carmen, in January, 2016. Looking for any other RV travelers heading to the Yucatan, through Texas, that would like another couple to tag along.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Try RV.NET ..... they have a Mexico message board


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Have you ever made this drive before? It is not legal to drive certain RV's through Tampico. You have to take the bypass.


----------

